# [SOLVED] Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

I just got a brand new dell inspirion d530 with vista sp1

I plugged in a comcast cable moden with an ethernet cable but the connection seems to work only if i refresh the page a whole bunch of times?

I saw someone had a similar issue and i am now running the line quality test from dslreports.com

here are the results..

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2523523

but the problem seems alot better in safe mode.

please help!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Do you have a router?

Do you have any other computers in the home?


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

no router..no other computers its an ARRIS box with my cable connection going straight into my computer


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

As a starting point you should call Comcast and explain your issue to them.

It is possible they registered your PC on their network by retrieving your MAC Address and now with the new PC there is conflicts maybe a simple refresh sort of speak is all you need.

What happen to the older computer you were using prior to this?


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

no my last computer was a p.c. and i've plugged in other computers and not had this problem

what else could it be? could it be something in my startup in regular mode that is disconnecting me?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

What have you installed on this PC since you brought it home?

Provide a screenshot of your startup list to have a look through there.

Instructions on how to post a screenshot can be found here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

this problem existed right out of the box

how do i display my startup list? and also do you want the regular mode startup list or safe mode?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Hit the Windows key and the letter (R) at the same time, now in the run box type msconfig and finally click on the startup tab.

You should do this while booted normally into Windows not safe mode.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*



ylavenda1 said:


> this problem existed right out of the box
> 
> how do i display my startup list? and also do you want the regular mode startup list or safe mode?


What Anti virus came pre-installed on your PC if any?


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

here are my screenshots


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Open the run command again Windows Key+R type cmd in the box to open a command prompt.

Now in the black box type "ping fox.com -t" without the quotes to stop the pinging hit Ctrl+C let it run for about a minute and record how many packets were sent and how many were received.
.
Also please tell me if you are currently running a Anti virus software.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

is it ping then a space fox.com-t ? or pingfox.com-t

i disabled and unistalled mcfee because i thought it was causing the problem


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

There is a space between ping and fox.com

So McAfee came pre-installed or did you install it as part of your Comcast package?


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

oh i got it.. it says 

13 sent - 9 received %30 loss


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

it came with pre installed


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

You say you disabled McAfee do you refer the whole program including anti virus or just firewall?

Also please open McAfee and click help then about McAfee to figure what retail version you have installed.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

I totally uninstalled everything McAfee

its gone!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Did you use the McAfee removal tool?

If not you should download it and run it as McAfee will leave behind much residue.

Also please tell me you are not on the Internet right now without protection.

Reboot and run the ping test again and record new results.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Instructions on running the tool and the tool itself can be found herehttp://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

I used the add/remove program tool in my controll panel to remove mcfee

I will download a new Antivirus once i get this fixed since i cant seem to finish a download

will send new results


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

i ran the mcafee tool just now just to be sure


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Good news!

What about the new ping results?


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

results are 21 sent 16 lost


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

tried it again and did 18 sent and 11 lost


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

O.K. follow these steps in order please.

1.) Disable your network adapter.
Click start control panel and preferably switch to classic view now open network and sharing center and from the upper left hand side select manage network connections finally right click the appropriate adapter and select disable
2.) Open a elevated command prompt.
Click start all programs accessories and right click command prompt and select run as administrator.
3.) Reset TCP\IP
At the command prompt type "netsh i i r r" without the quotes now hit Enter "notice the spaces"
4.) Reset Winsock
At the command prompt type "netsh Winsock Reset" without the quotes you should see Windows telling you successfully reset the Winsock Catalog you must reboot your machine for the changes to take place.
5.) Reboot
Reboot your PC and run the ping tests again and lets see if we were able to tackle this one.

Post back results Thanks.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

i had to re enable my network adapter to run the ping test? was that wrong?

results were 19 sent 18 received


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

i had to re enable my network adapter to run the ping test? was that wrong?

results were 19 sent 18 received


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

No this was after the reboot correct?

Sorry I failed to mention that most needed step!

Results look a lot better now, I would suggest to install some security tools to provide you with a level of protection.

If you are gonna go with free software I would suggest a few apps.

Anti virus I like AVG free
Anti spyware I like super antispyware free Malware bytes is another cool app you can run along side with super antispyware free.

I would also not get caught browsing without spyware blaster.

All of these and many other free apps can be safely downloaded fromhttp://www.download.com


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

If this wraps up your issue will you please mark your tread as solved by clicking on thread tools then selecting mark this tread as solved.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

its a little better but i'm still having trouble connecting..is there anything else we can do?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Yes to isolate the issue to your machine and not Comcast see if anybody you know has a wireless router and try out the Internet while browsing wireless and see if you still are getting dropped.

You would have to try this at home so you are still on your own connection.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

how about just disableing some of my startup programs?

since it works fine in safe mode it has to be that


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

i'm still having huge problems

here is my line report test..the 2 recent ones were run in regular mode not safe
http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1645776/9ee93

and i did the ping test 21 sent 7 received..please help!


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

i'm still having huge problems

here is my line report test..the 2 recent ones were run in regular mode not safe
http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1645776/9ee93

and i did the ping test 21 sent 7 received..please help!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

For starters if i were going to disable any startup items I would start with the following three items.

Adobe Acrobat, DataSafeOnline Digital Line Protection

Now as far as your line test go I did notice the following information noted below was in your results.

22-05-2009 08:45 PM	Line quality target IP does not respond to ICMP ping you need to be pingable to successfully complete the line test and for some reason you were not more than likely it is due to your modem configuration since we are not using a router or you may have one those modem/routers that give off a 192.168 IP address rather your public IP.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

how do i make my modem pingable when im in regular mode rather than safe mode?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Make&model and remember Google is your friend!

Please note that safemode has no affect on whether or not your modem is pingable.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

I've disabled all the listed programs and i'm still having problems in regular mode but not startup...anything else I can do since I know its not comcast?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Please run your line tests again this time assuring you are pingable which in your last test you were not.

You will need to search Google to find how to make your particular modem pingable or you can post all of your ipconfig /all information here with us along with your modem make & model and give us time to get back.


----------



## ylavenda1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

I ran it again

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2523819

how do i get my ipconfig info to display?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Brand new computer..but my internet connection only works intermittently*

Have you booted in Safe Mode with Networking and run the line quality test?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## overlook2521 (May 28, 2009)

I'm a field tech for Comcast and I have run into this problem with about 8 to 10 customers pc's in our area. They all have brand new Dell computers and are having the same issue as you. If you do a ping test (ping www.yahoo.com -t) you'll see that a lot of pings are cannot reach, connection timed out, etc:. I hooked my laptop up to the very same cable modem and didn't have the problem at all. One customer called Dell support and must have gotten a "good tech" because he did fix the problem for her over the phone. When I talked to her on the phone she couldn't remember what he had done. I believe you are dealing with a software problem w/ Windows Vista. (networking) Anyhow I hope this helps you or directs you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That test is positively UGLY! That shows massive packet loss!

Connect directly to your broadband modem with a wired connection and run the test again.


----------



## tik-tok (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks to overlook2521 for assuring me that my problem was not an isolated event. Thus encouraged, I started to look harder for characteristics of my Dell Inspiron 530s that might make the Comcast connection unstable. Long story short, I think it is the Dell Remote Access program that came preinstalled. I started the wizard and chose to uninstall the whole thing without ever setting it up. Although I only have tested over a period measured in minutes, my Comcast connection now seems near perfect, whereas previously I might have had dozens of failed or slow connections within an hour. I don't know whether allowing the wizard to set up the service would also have solved the problem.

I didn't find anyone at Comcast or Dell who knew the solution. See more at http://en.community.dell.com/forums/p/19272984/19480108.aspx#19480108 .

If things go bad again and Dell Remote Access was not the problem, I'll post again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

YIKES! You have a REALLY bad line there! I think it's time to call the ISP and get really obnoxious! That's one of the worst displays I've see for anyone that's still connected at all.


----------

